# Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage



## Lucy2412 (14. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

aufgrund der hohen Energiekosten planen wir zurzeit den Bau einer Photovoltaikanlage auf unser Dach. Unser jährlicher Verbauch liegt bei 4200kWh, so das eine Anlage von 6 kW locker ausreichen würde. Der Berater rät uns zu einer Anlage von 8 kW da sich durch die Höhe der Einspeisung ein zusätzlicher guter Gewinn erzielen läßt. 
Eigentlich war uns immer wichtig unseren eigen Strombedarf, wenigstens tagsüber, abzudecken. Sind jetzt so ein bischen hin und hergerissen ob wir in eine 8 kW Anlage investieren sollten, da der Unterschied 5000-6000 Euro(brutto) mehr ausmacht.
Leider haben wir keinen in unserem Bekannten- oder Verwandtenkreis der eine solche Anlage besitzt und seine Erfahrungswerte mit uns teilen kann.

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch solch eine Anlage auf seinen Dach, und kann uns ein paar wertvolle Tips oder Ratschläge geben. Würde uns wirklich weiterhelfen, da wir nächste Woche die Finanzierung planen und uns bis dahin entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Martin (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

also baut ihr eine pv anlage mit eigenbedarf ? lasst euch doch mal verschiedene angebote machen !


----------



## Doc (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

Hi,

ich empfehle dazu nur, dass Ihr die Anlage so aufbaut, dass man diese im "Keller" UND unter dem Dach abschalten kann. Da gibts einen extra Schalter für.

Hintergrund:
Brennt ein Dachstuhl, Zimmer oder gar Haus, auf dem eine Photovoltaikanlage installiert ist, steigt 

a) die Gefahr für die Feuerwehrmänner (Starkstrom) - Anlage schaltet sich bei Beleuchtung auch nachts ein bzw. erzeugt Strom.

b) Kam es in der Vergangenheit vor, dass Feuer nur von außen bekämpft wurden - da es zu vielen Vorfällen, mit teilweise schwer verletzten Feuerwehrleuten kam.

Nur ein Tipp


----------



## Martin (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*



Doc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich empfehle dazu nur, dass Ihr die Anlage so aufbaut, dass man diese im "Keller" UND unter dem Dach abschalten kann. Da gibts einen extra Schalter für.
> 
> ...



das ist alles quatsch. dieses wird nur in einigen bundesländern gefordert.
mann sollte in diesem fall die wechselrichter draussen installieren und schon ist alles einfacher und nicht so kostenintensiv.


----------



## Doc (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

Wird nirgends gefordert - da keine Pflicht besteht, diesen Schalter einzubauen. In München, Berlin und bei Hamburg gab es zwei Häuser, die kontrolliert niederbrannten. Bitte erst informieren


----------



## Doc (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

Mal nen Anhang zur Info  ... Mag das ja nur auch mal ansprechen^^

http://www.feuerwehr-pflugdorf-stadl.be/z_downloads_ppt/photovoltaik.pdf

_(Anhang durch Link ersetzt - Copyright!!!)_


----------



## Martin (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*



Doc schrieb:


> Mal nen Anhang zur Info  ... Mag das ja nur auch mal ansprechen^^



na logisch gibt es da technische anschlussbedingungen. baue seit vielen jahren pv anlagen. daher habe ich ne menge erfahrungen mit solchen


----------



## Martin (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

nehmt bloss keine wechselrichter von s*****d denn die sind der absolute schrott.


----------



## Lucy2412 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

Oh, von den technischen Sachen haben wir nicht so den Überblick, die Anlage wird uns komplett installiert und die Verträge mit unseren Stromanbieter gemacht, zwecks Einspeisung. Für uns stellt sich halt die Frage ob wir uns für eine 6 kw oder 8 kw Anlage entscheiden sollten und anschließend noch die Frage mit dem Finanzamt, ob wir uns als Kleinunternehmer oder normal als Gewerbetreibende anmelden um die Mehrwertsteuer abzusetzen. Nächste Woche haben wir noch zwei Firmen zur Ortsbegehung bei uns, bin mal gespannt wie dort das Angebot aussieht.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

..wir hatten mit 2 Familien etwa 8000kw pro Jahr Verbrauch, unsere Anlage hat 4,7 kwp weil nicht mehr Platz auf dem Dach ist.. sie läuft seit jan 2011, und hat im Jahr 4550 kw gebracht. durch hohen Eigenverbrauch, etwa 43%, gehen unsere Stromkosten gegen 0€.  . wir zahlen jetzt 100€ monatlich und kriegen dann am Jahresende 1250€ netto vom ÜLW zurück. und wenn man unter 6kwp bleibt, reicht auch ein Wechselrichter..


----------



## hinoon (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

Hallo Annette,

am besten du stellst dir noch offene Fragen in diesem Forum www.photovoltaikforum.com. Die Leute beurteilen dort auch dein Angebot und nehmen Stellung zu der vorgeschlagenen Verschaltung der Module.

Klasse Forum und du kannst dort auch dein Wissen vertiefen

Viel Erfolg und lass dich nicht unter Zeitdruck setzen

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Lucy2412 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

@ Werner...und Gudrun,

nach den Wechselrichter werden wir uns auf jeden Fall nocheinmal erkundigen.

@ Heinrich,

Danke, da werden wir gleich mal reinschauen


----------



## frido (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Photovoltaikanlage*

Kann mir nicht mehr so recht vorstellen, das man mit einer PV Anlage nach den letzten Kürzungen der Einspeisevergütungen durch das EEG noch Gewinn macht. Ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber das war vor zwei Jahren-und damals waren die Anlagen auch nicht teurer als heute, aber die garantierte Einspeisevergütung für die nächsten 20 Jahre war deutlich höher. Hab mich dann doch dagegen entschieden-leider. Aber aus heutiger Sicht und zu den jetzigen Bedingungen verschwende ich keinen Gedanken mehr an eine PV Anlage. Eigenverbrauch ist sicher sinnvoll, vor allem unter der weisen Vorraussicht, das die Energiepreise in den nächsten Jahren weiter steigen werden. Leider gibt es bis heute keine befriedigende und bezahlbare Lösung, Energie effektiv zu speichern. Heißt, entweder ich verbrauche zeitnah oder speise die erzeugte Energie zu den jetzigen nicht wirklich lukrativen Bedingungen ins Netz ein. 
Mir wäre derzeit das Risiko zu groß-man sollte auch kalkulieren, das die Anlagen über die Jahre an Leistung verlieren und auch mal ein Wechselrichter die Hufe hoch reißt. Außerhalb der Garantie ist man da schnell mal zwei-, dreitausend Euro los. Und die wenigsten Wechselrichter halten 20 Jahre-egal ob noname, sunnyboy, sundridge! Wer die Möglichkeit hat, zeitnah zu verbrauchen und zusätzlich den "Umweltbonus" genießt, für den könnte die Anlage noch Sinn machen. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht als Geldanlage und dem Ziel, wirklich Gewinn zu machen, eher nicht.


----------

